# A Classic adventure to British Finals



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Alright guys,

Wanted to share my journey to the British Finals in october.

I qualified at the UKBFF Scottish on 16th May, had some real positive feedback of what "package" I need to bring to the finals.

Here are a couple of progress pics before and after. All in all I lost 37lbs of fat in 18 weeks.










3days out










Back stage










Was a good day and everything went to plan, all the boxes were ticked and I was over the moon with the result.

Now I plan to keep lean and put on at least 5-6lb of muscle over the next 12weeks and then onto a 10week diet.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

all the best mate!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude is that the classic class?


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes mate, hence the title lol!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice progress mate, definatly a good classic physique


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Lee and Paul.

Yeah I defo got way fat over the last 3years, I thought I was gonna play the size game and go for NABBA class2, however the Classic class suits me to a tee!


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Good Luck!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol just checking mate :becky:

its the one class that interests me too.

what height and weight are you?

best of luck!


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm 175cm so that gives me a weight limit of 79kg. On the day of the show I was 75kg so now that I'm fat free I can concentrate on adding some lean tissue over the next 12 weeks.

Current weight is 12st 6lb, mostly water, I made sure I didnt balloon post comp like I have done in the past.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Just completed my first leg workout in 3weeks!

What a great feeling it is to have some energy, strength and aggression

In a nutshell training went like:

Hack squats 2 warm up sets 20reps

1 working set 6 reps

Leg Press 2 heavy sets 12-15reps

Leg Ext 1 set 15 reps, drop set of 9-6reps

Ham curls 3 sets, 15, 12, 8 plus extra squeeze reps

SLDL 1 set 15 (light) 1set 12 (med weight)

Standing Calfe raiser 3 sets, 20, 12, 6

20 min cardio on treadmill 9.5% incline at 3.2mph

I also did a morning cardio session for 40min, giving a total of 60min cardio for the day. In the past I have litrally just stopped doing cardio after a show and got fat by the day.

I plan on keeping up with cardio, doing 40min 5days per week.

I worked about 85% of what I max out on, dont want to get injured or pull anything!

Since Monday after having a total blow out on Sunday I have been slowly building up my calorie intake. On the diet I was averaging 1600 calories p/day.

As of today my daily totals will be Protein=260g Carbs=170g Fat=80g

Total calories=2,448.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Hia Mate good luck with the run up to the comp, will read this.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Cheers fishfingers! Well I better keep up with the updates.

OMG the DOMS in my legs is crazy, its now Monday and I can barely flex them! Feels great though......

Diet this weekend has been tight untill me and my old man opened up a bottle of single malt (oh yeeees). Then we decided to cook a massive lamb dopiaza curry with rice and poppadoms, I think I ended up eating just over a pound of lamb in one sitting, by 12am I was hungry again, so I was sat watching Pearl Harbour stuffing me face with coco pops/cinnamon grahams and 60g of whey all mixed together in a giant bowl topped off with a choc brownie! Lovely!

Sunday was a lot better (apart from still being stuffed till 10am!), basically back on fish and veg, for 4 meals, did a lot of sight seeing and walking for a couple of hours which helped. Only ate approx 1700 calories.

Today is going to be back training. Will be working and prioritising weak points in my physique up untill I start my comp diet again, so will be planning on doing lower lats and middle back first, then finish off with some width work.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

good session today mate. im looking forward to packing on some size!


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Thats seriously impressive dude!


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Garry said:


> good session today mate. im looking forward to packing on some size!


Yeah Garry that was a great session.

It was back to basics on back.

Started off with reverse grip pulldowns 2 warm ups then 2 all out sets.

Close grip pull ups 1xbodyweight 1set 10kg added to waist

T-Bar rows 2 med weight sets, more concentrate on squeeze and form.

Rack pulls 2 all out sets.

Abs - weighted rope crunches 2x20

Leg raisers on bench 2x12-15

Cardio 30min fast walk on 7% incline

Warm up sets are peformed in the 12-20 rep reange. Working sets are

6-10 rep range.

Rebound training is the best, every exercise gives a mega pump and look mega full and vascular!

Food on Sunday was odd, ate real clean but think I over did it with the veg as I was feeling bloated for 2 hours after each meal. Only just managed 6 meals equaling 2,200 calories for the day.

Opeth D.... what was it that you was refering to as impressive just out of interest bud??


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Bollox, pulled my lower back from rack pulls on Monday, been in agony since yesterday, looks like my body is physically telling me to rest up now, to be honest its been all go since xmas, not missed a session of training or cardio, so I guess a few days off aint gonna hurt.

Diet wise is still very tight, keeping as much condition as possible, lower abs have gone, however still got muscle seperation every where else and still freaky vascular in arms and chest.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

any idea what your stats are for a comp?

thighs,chest and back maybe?

whats youre training frequency like?


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

i will let kami tell you about his measurements

however we train 4 days a week

back

chest + tri

legs

shoulders + bi

we cycle our training so we did some DC for a while, then switched to high volume

now we are on to a more dorrian like approach.

rest up mate and enjoy southport.

good luck Liz!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

KamiK said:


> .... me and my old man *opened up a bottle of single malt* (oh yeeees). Then we decided to cook a *massive lamb dopiaza curry with rice and poppadoms,* I think I ended up eating *just over a pound of lamb in one sitting*, by 12am I was hungry again, so I was sat watching Pearl Harbour stuffing *me face with coco pops/cinnamon grahams* and 60g of whey all mixed together in a giant bowl topped off with a choc brownie! Lovely!


Strange you didn't mention THIS part!! :axe:


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL Indeed my friend.........trust me it barley touched the sides!!......AS if.. it was one blow out.......stop it......make me feel guilty!


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

crazycal1 said:


> any idea what your stats are for a comp?
> 
> thighs,chest and back maybe?
> 
> whats youre training frequency like?


TBH not really mate, for me the comp was getting as much body fat off as possible I didn't really care how big my arms chest legs were as long as everything was in proportion and symmetry. The off season is more important to me to keep a tab on measurments as its the building phase and if your not growing/getting muscle on your frame something needs adjusting.

What I do know is that my waist was 26.5inches lol.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Keema...for breakfast

Keema...for breakfast

Keema...for breakfast

Keema...for breakfast

Keema...for breakfast

Keema...for breakfast

Keema...for breakfast

Keema...for breakfast

:tape2::flypig:eace:


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Neil your a cu*t lol

See you in Southport.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmmm so this is where your hiding your journal mate:tongue1:, I've been searching all the different boards i dont normally go on for competitors journals lol.

Will pop in from time to time buddy

Dave


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Alright Dave,

Yeah thanks for popping in.

Keep up the good with your training and hope your back is getting sorted.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Ahhh the forced rest has done me a world of good! Had a great chest n tri's session last night, real simple and basic.

Started with incline hammer chest press 2 warm ups then 1 working set 8reps, 1set to failure which was a PB!

2 sets to failure on flat DB press

1 working set on incline db flye then a drop set

That was chest done total pump and strong as bull!

Triceps

weighted Dips 2sets with neg reps at the end

Overhead tricips press (cables) on incline bench 1working set, 1 set to faliure.

20min cardio on treadmill. i was buzzing with the increase of strength as it means muscle gains are to follow, cant wait for legs on Thursday.


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Just got these show pics from the photographer.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

nice shape yuo have there mate!!


----------



## krashslaughta1466867960 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hahahahah number 34 in the background looks p1ssed!!!!!! So much that all his defination has vanished

Nice pics impressive work very well done mate


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Bit more size and you'll be very hard to beat in this class Kam, nice work buddy

Dave


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Lol yeah number 34 was so outta condition, really nice lad though. (he did bnbf scottish at the weekend in near enough same condition!!!)

Dave, yeah I need just that little bit extra, dont worry I'm working on it, got 8 weeks left before the official comp diet, so we'll see how much muscle I can put on and bring up any weak points.

Training is getting better each workout.

Weights are moving in the right direction, adding a little more each week/session. Still doing high intesity/low rep training and really enjoying it.

Did legs on Thursday and my god I've still got DOMS!!!! I could barely flex them till this morning.

Diet wise have been adding a little more carbs on each meal in the form of ryvita slices. Each slice has upto 10g carbs depending on which type you get. I'm typically eating per day 200g carbs, 260g protein, 80-100g fats. Giving approx 2500calories. Started smoothing out on abs, but still got cuts in legs and hams and still vascular in arms. If I start to lose any more condition I'll have to adjust the diet as I dont want to be doing more than 45min cardio per day at this point.

Had a fairly good cheat on Sunday, was at Chiquito's having a mexican for the wife's birthday, had a starter or mix platter shared between 3 of us and then for main it was steak fajita's, nice and simple but did the job, yummy!


----------

